# Truma Heater front cover falling off!



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Wonder if anyone has any suggestions:

I took the front cover off the Truma space heater to get the igniter fixed (and clean out the dog hairs!) took me an hour or more to get the damn cover back on. Now when I drive over speed humps or rough road, the cover falls off, the motorhome is 12 years old so the heater is quite old, do I need to change the clips that hold the front on or has anyone got any ingenious ideas??

Many thanks.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi United

My friend had exactly the same problem, and eventually got so sick of it that I finally fixed it for him. _(He's about as much use as a tea strainer without any holes when it comes to something practical!! :roll: :roll: )_

I fixed a couple of small brackets on back surface of the sides of the heater front and screwed it to the wall.

Can't describe exactly how it's done, but the end result is 100% secure and is hardly visible.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Cheers Dave,

I was thinking of doing something like that, will get my good old Dad on the case!! (Again) poor bloke was up on the roof in rain and wind last month re sealing the edges of the van! Better than me bodging it though.


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*truma*

Its a common problem, depending on space you can drill a small hole each side and then screw is to the cupboard.


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> Hi United
> 
> My friend had exactly the same problem, and eventually got so sick of it that I finally fixed it for him. _(He's about as much use as a tea strainer without any holes when it comes to something practical!! :roll: :roll: )_
> 
> ...


Hello United,

I had this very same annoying problem and my solution was similar to David's:

With the front removed, I bent back those awful spring retaining clips

I then pop-rivetted a length of wide aluminium strip along the back top edge of the Truma casing and screwed two turnbuttons (chrome-plated from B&Q*) into the woodwork directly above that strip.

That required a little care in positioning the turnbuttons but the Truma front is now secured firmly in place yet may be readily be removed without having to unscrew anything.

* http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?isSearch=true&fh_search=Turnbutton&x=11&y=13

Bob

_Note. Your link wasn't working Bob, so I fixed it.
Is there no end to this man's talents?? 8O :wink: :roll: 
Dave :lol: :lol: :lol: _


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

It would seem that there are some good idea's on this problem , however could you not bend the springs so they refit as should be?,i also tried another method because of noise and this was to push on those clips a piece of plastic tubing , i used a piece of yellow earth wire after removing the wires inside


----------



## unitedgirl (Feb 8, 2009)

Some great ideas! Thanks so much.

I will give it a try this week and let you know!

I did try bending the silly clips but that didnt work, the plastic tubing may be worth a try though.

Cheers!


----------

